# Milo's Homebrewed Story Hour (Updated 7/9/03)



## Milo Windby (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey everyone!

This will be where one of my players will be posting a story hour based on my first attempt at DMing.  The world is home-brewed and very young.  Feel free to post away here once we get the stories posted.  I don't know how well our story hour author will take criticism, but as a DM I'm always open to suggestions.  The thread title will change once a story gets put in here.

I hope you all enjoy!






This was done by a friend of mine at work, Jon Maki. Very nice, very free, I'm very grateful.
Starting from the left:
Ramzina Fnippermore (played by my beautiful wife who is known on the boards as Brigit Deeperdown), Arwen, Luxar, Ulfgar, Zul, and Hurrell.


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 18, 2003)

*PC Stats*

After seeing how long one PC stat block turns out, I've decided to move the PC stats to the Rogue's Gallery.  They can be found *here*.


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 18, 2003)

*PC Bios*

Here are most of the bios.  For reference the party is as follows:
Ramzina FnipperMoore - Gnome Illusionist
Arwen - Elf Rogue
Luxar - Half-elf Cleric of Pelor
Ulfgar - Dwarf Barbarian/Fighter/Battlerager
Hurrell - Elf Ranger/Deepwoods Sniper
Tat Hathu - Elf Bard/Fighter
Zul - Human Druid

Ramzina FnipperMoore - 
I am a gnome from the town of Biffur.  I ran away after being told from the head mage that I was useless and would not amount to anything.  Now I am out to prove that I can be the best wizard ever.  And I will not return home until I can show Biffur what I have become.  I miss my family and friends terribly.  But I made a vow to myself to not return home until I can knock some sense into the head mage.

Arwen -
I grew up in the streets of Summural.  My parents died in a factory explosion in the Alchemy District.  I learned to survive on my own in the streets.  I've refused repeated offers from the theives guild and eventually decided to join the militia to escape their increasingly violent overtures.

Luxar -
Luxar is a half-elf that never meant to be a cleric.  Pelor came to him in a dream after a heavy night of drinking and fooling around with the local tavern owner's daughter.  Pelor spoke to him and showed him visions of what the rest of his life would be like if he continued wasting it on women and alcohol.  Luxar awoke from this dream in the arms of the beautiful daughter of the tavern owner.  At this point he did not take heed to Pelor's visions and started to close his eyes.  Then right as he was about to fall asleep again the tavern owner broke in to the room with an axe and almost killed Luxar.  Luckily he was able to make it out of the room alive and with all his important parts still intact.  He knew that this had not been a coincidence and that what had happened was one of the visions of his future that Pelor had showed him.  Ever since that day he has quit drinking and sworn his life to spreading the word of Pelor.  It is hard for Luxar to stick to being a man of god since he still enjoys the opposite sex very much.  This at times tends to get him in to trouble with the local men in the towns he visits. At present he has been sent by his order to retrieve a stolen artifact of his church. This artifact is known as the Talisman of Pure Good and can be used to cast evil beings into the center of the earth.  His quest has brought him to the city of Simmur.  He has heard word that the Talisman has passed through the streets of this city.  He decides to join the militia to get help on his quest for the Talisman and to spread the word of his god Pelor.

Ulfgar -
Ulfgar, son of Ulfgeret, comes from a long line of Dwarves who dwell within the Drakor Mountains.  Mountain Dwarves are rather quiet and reticent, but as solid and dependable as the rock from which they carve their homes. They are strong and brave, and have great liking for strong drink.  Their chief love, however, is precious metal, especially gold.  Even so, a mountain dwarf will never take anything he has not earned.
Ulfgar was taught from a young age how to mine the caverns.  Ulfgar continued his father's work up until the age of 70 when he was released from the mining due to his foul temper.  Ulfgar would break expensive equipment in his rage and clumsiness.  He worked until his father began to notice the profits were low in their family and demanded that Ulfgar leave the mountain in order to learn to control his anger.  Ulgeret told him that he could return home once he had accomplished that goal.
Out of the mountain he went in search of a way to release his rage. The first town he came to was Ildaris, City of the Moon.  After one week of searching, the town council demanded that he leave the city at once; he had made the mistake of tearing down the local tavern while drunk one eve.  On his way out of town he ran into a little gnome who introduced himself as Lit. "A chance meeting," Lit said.  "I suggest you enlist into a militia, an active one at that.  Head for Simmur, I've heard they are in hard times these days."  Ulfgar took his advice and set on the South Road towards Simmur hoping to put his anger to good use and to understand himself better so that he could one-day return to his family.  It was also his intention to bring home a fortune to repay his debt with his father.

Hurrell - 
Hurrell was born and raised in the Elvish city of Lothlohan, approximately three weeks southeast of Simmur.  Growing up he was the only child of elderly parent, a woodsman and his wife.  He'd been allowed free reign of the nearby forest when he showed a keen interest in it as well as the neighboring woodland animals.  He'd seemed to have a natural talent for the bow, as well as the patience to spend hours in stalking his prey in order to get the surest shot possible.  He'd always seemed to have a tie to Ehlonna and her followers, even before he'd started his training as a Ranger.  Some of his first lessons were learned through watching the elven hunters.  They being at first amused at the young boy's attempts to follow them, then eventually pleasantly surprised as he grew able to do so unseen.
Hurrell had even impressed one of the hunters enough to take him under his wing.  At first he was used as something of an errand boy when needed, then aiding in the hunt as he showed growing skill.  Over time he'd grown bored with life around the small hometown he'd known and on the day after his 100th birthday he started his journey to Simmur.  He left most of his belongings beyond his simple long and short swords, a pendant engraved with the image of an oak tree as a parting gift from his parents, and his bow.  He trusted to his own woodland skills to find food through his journey to Simmur.  Upon reaching Simmur he spent the first few days getting accustomed to the larger city and the variety of different people before enlisting in the local militia in hopes of making his fame and fortune.

Zul - 
My father was a woodcutter and my mother was an herb woman.  Our family made our living on the edge of the elfin forest selling wood and herbal concoctions to passing travelers and people from the nearby village.  I like to wander in the forest as I was growing up and came to befriend a few small animals and birds.  One day as I was late returning home I heard a band of orcs pass by me.  I started to run home when an elf, seemingly out of nowhere stepped out in front of me and said "Its too late young one.  The orc attack has ended.  Your home and the nearby village has been destroyed.  As we speak the elfin warriors are dispatching the orcs.  Return with us to our forest and we will see what is to be done with you."  Once in the Elfin forest I was befriended by and old (even for and elf) druid.  He began to teach me the way the forest and how nature truly works.  As my studies progressed I felt the increasing desire to travel west and see the human lands again.  After long discussions with my elfin teacher it was decided that I should leave and find out what is drawing me to the west.  During my travels I heard of the reopening of the mines even though the elf's who raised me had warned against it.  There are uneasy rumors about gnomes killing miners and people disappearing around mines.  The woodland creatures are avoiding the mining entrances and don't know anything of what is happening below.  I meet and spoke with Captain Patina of Riddick, the town closest to the mine opening, about this and he informed me that a group had been put together to find out what is happening down there and they had left the city recently on their way back into the mines.  So I hurried out of town to meet up with the adventurers before they re-entered the mines.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 19, 2003)

Cool! I'll look forward to it.


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 20, 2003)

*Setting the Stage*

Thanks Piratecat!  I'm happy to hear that. 

Below is the write-up I handed everyone at the beginning of this campaign to set the stage.  I'm going to try to get the map I handed out scanned as well.  Please excuse the breathless quality of the piece, I was trying to compress as much info to as little space as possible in order to keep the attention of the less-interested players.

-------------------------------------------------------
Simmur is a bustling metropolis surrounding Castle Simmur.  The city sits on the bay of Simmur, so named for the late, benevolent king.  His rule had lasted almost a century, during which he defeated the drow hordes of the north and built the kingdom in which you now live.  He is long lamented.  Black banners still hang from the central city light posts as well as black curtains in the windows of those that can afford such a luxury, though more than a year has passed since his death.  He died peacefully in his sleep.  His son, Simmur the 2nd is too young to take the throne.  The king's steward, Philian, has taken the affairs of the kingdom in hand and rules in his stead.  Philian is well loved by the people and was the most trusted advisor to the late King Simmur.  There are many that would rather see Philian retain the throne.  Simmur the 2nd is a spoiled child doted on by would-be advisors that try to bend his ear to their interests.

The court wizards are comprised of nearly 50% gnomes as well as humans, half-elves, and elves.  The Head Wizard Gralman is a good man and he keeps the infighting in check.  There is also a strong gnome faction in the court.  They are vying for access to closed mines in the nearby Spine of Ezekun mountain range.  The court consists of every good-aligned race in the known world, including peaceful forest elves petitioning against the pollution opening the mines would cause.  The gnomes have been generally good willed in their attempts to gain the mines, but there are those that believe they will stop at nothing to gain access.

The known world is generally peaceful, but the drow are always scheming.  Beasts and creatures roam the countryside but stay off of traveled roads.  To the northeast is the dreaded Darkened Forest, filled with orcs and other goblinoids. It is a place that is very unfriendly to outsiders.  North of that is the Spine of Ezekun Mountain Range, leading to the enormous Mt. Ezekun.  Mt. Ezekun is home to an ancient gold dragon, though he has not been heard from in recent years.  East of the mountain are the Foothills of the World mountain range, dominated by evil dragons led by an ancient chromatic dragon who also hasn't been heard from in recent years.  The River of Intem pours from Mt. Ezekun, becoming Dragon Rapids.  The rapids lead to Lake Evida, a body of water rarely traveled by boat.  Another river leads from the Darkened Forest to the Simmur Bay, The River Eld which becomes the Simmurian River before it reaches the bay.

Much is not known of life to the far north besides the ever-dark kingdom of the drow.  Near Simmur to the east are the Farming Plains, vast fields of grain and livestock that supply the kingdom.  South of Simmur is the city of Simmural, the capital's daughter city.  It sits at the mouth of the bay and is a thriving port town.  Across the mouth of the bay is Trope, the half-elf settlement.  The half-elves broke off from Simmur years ago and created a bustling port tow.  North of them is the gnome capital of Biffur.  They are tinkers as a people and are very interested in the mysterious ores that can be mined in the Spine of Ezekun range.  Farther east of the farm plains, across the river, is the Elven Forest.  Home to, of course, the forest elves, they are unhappy with the pollution that will flow down small tributary rivers that stem from the River Intem if the mines are re-opened.  To their east is the halfling home, Dumbled Shires.  The barbarian tribes roam the Fam Plateaus to the shire's south.

Your home, Simmur was built section-by-section radiating out from the castle.  A fortified wall divides each radial section.  The city developed over King Simmur's reign and had to be defended from wave after wave of the drow.  Marketplaces are abundant and almost anything money can buy can be found.  There are suburbs of the city consisting of huge manor homes built by wealthy citizens and wizards.  The kingdom militia easily repulses occasional raids by orcs and goblins.  An increasing plague of kobolds has been noticed in the past months.  There have always been bandit attacks on the roads, but only in the less traveled areas, the kobolds are a break from the norm.

You each decided to join the city guard for your own reasons.  Each of you has been training in your respective fields and has excelled beyond your trainers' expectations.  You have received recognition for your quick advancement in your areas of expertise.  Your training has now come to an end and you are preparing for your graduation ceremony and the ensuing celebration.  Tomorrow you will be full-fledged members of the guard.  You are aquatinted with each other from award ceremonies and passing each other in the halls.  As you are preparing for the ceremony that day you are each called into the luxurious offices of General Corwin, master of arms and general of His Majesty's army.  You are told to dress in your new field gear rather than your uniform.  Curious, but not questioning orders from the general himself, you hurry to dress and pack for your appointment.


----------



## Nail (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Setting the Stage*



			
				Milo Windby said:
			
		

> *The king's steward, Philian, has taken the affairs of the kingdom in hand and rules in his stead. *



Usurper!  Violator of the throne!  Stone him!  Stone him!


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Setting the Stage*



			
				Nail said:
			
		

> *
> Usurper!  Violator of the throne!  Stone him!  Stone him! *



Heh heh, no Nail.  This is a good thing.  Everyone _likes_ Philian.  Or do they?  Mwah hah hah hah!

Still nothing on the writing front.  I'm beginning to despair.  Any ideas for motivating a writer?  I've got to find some way to light a fire under him.

Hmmmm, fire, that could work...


----------



## Nail (Apr 24, 2003)

*Writer's block*

...in some cases: some people just don't like to write stories.

In my Eaglesford Campaign I asked if any of the players were interested.  I got a universal, unequivical "No!" for an answer.  So...now I'm writing it up.  I've asked a player to help with the note-taking, though.  Still thinking about trying that "tape-recorder" idea.

Then again, other potential writers just need a little nudge.  Upside the head, with a club.  One tender love-tap later: insta-story hour writer!


----------



## SpaceBaby Industries (Apr 24, 2003)

I look forward to reading about your efforts as DM, Milo.

Besides your wife, any more familiar faces from the "other" story hour?  I'm curious what sort of plans you have for Frog if he's on the recieving end of an inspired, fiendish DM mind.

As I've never bothered to write up any campaign I've been in, I'm probably not the best person to offer insightful suggestions.  Would an XP bonus serve as sufficient incentive?


----------



## frog (Apr 24, 2003)

> Besides your wife, any more familiar faces from the "other" story hour? I'm curious what sort of plans you have for Frog if he's on the recieving end of an inspired, fiendish DM mind.




No Frog, Mazi, or Jer in this game. Right now I barely have time to DM the one game, let alone play in another. I would love to play and I actually have a standing invite to yet a third game...but I just never seem to have the time.


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 26, 2003)

I was really close to the clubbing idea, Nail.  Our current reticent writer has actually written up some of the game.  It's just a matter of getting him to post it and to continue from there.  I'm going to give him one more chance before taking other measures.  

If I can't get anything out of him I've decided to try a method closer to Spacebaby's XP suggestion.  I've been tossing around the idea of a journal entry style of writing for the players.  That way it wouldn't have to be an exact account and any one of them can contribute.  I have a system I stole from someone on the boards called Player Experience Points that will be rewarded for posting entries.  The PEP points can be used for rerolls, traded in for a small amount of experience, or sacrificed to swap skill points around on a one-for-one basis.  I usually reward them for excellent role-playing, ingenious tactics, RL contributions to the game (IE snacks), painting mini's, and anything else that I feel should be rewarded but doesn't have an XP equivalent.  It's worked rather well so far.  I hope that it can help move the story hour forward.


----------



## Milo Windby (Apr 26, 2003)

*In the Beginning...the short version*

Okay, let's get this started.  I've got the first post in my hot little hands from our dwarven barbarian.  The only problem is he didn't enter into the party until the second session.  I'm going to post a recap of what took place before he encountered the group, then we'll let things take their course.  Please excuse the writing.  This was a while ago and I don't have any notes in front of me.  Details are very sketchy.  You're getting the Reader's Digest condensed version.  Now you other players, please flesh out this session with some of your own notes.  I'm not worried about being slightly out of order during the beginning.  Once we get into the swing of things I'd rather keep it consecutive though.

General Corwin explained that they were held back from the graduation ceremonies due to some recent developments brought to his attention.  Since the four students had excelled so well in their fields, they were chosen to form a team of discrete trouble-solvers.  Their first task was to retrieve some important documents stolen from a court wizard's villa in the suburbs.  Their unique position afforded them the amazing luxury of a 1000gp monthly salary.  (In retrospect, it was ENTIRELY too much to give such low level PCs) They were sent to the Kobold Caves to the North immediately.

They arrived at the caves in a day and a half with no problem.  They set about exploring the only obviously inhabitable cave.  After coming across some heavily armored but rather weak kobolds and getting shot in the back by an arrow trap, they found the documents along with some art goods stolen from the wizard.  They were love letters.  Disgusted at being used to retrieve the seemingly worthless papers, the party wasted no time returning to Simmur and reporting to General Corwin.  

They turned over the papers to General Corwin, as well as a painting of a particularly sentimental scene for which the wizard rewarded them handsomely.  They opted to keep the rest of the loot to themselves.  Corwin thanked them for their prompt action and dismissed them for the day.  The party immediately embarked on a gleeful shopping spree with their first pay.  (Note to self: don't give low level PCs mass amounts of money to spend in a sprawling metropolis) Some got drunk (Luxar), some sold the loot they found (Arwen and Hurrell), and one bought a wand of magic missiles, the bane of all kobolds (Ramzina).

The next day they were summoned again by General Corwin.  This time they were being sent to investigate reports of ant-like creatures invading the Farming Plains to the east of Simmur.  A confusing conversation with a local farmer later, (Ah don' care wha' ya do!  Jus' git rid O' them big ole ants!) and they were ready.  The ants' lairs were easily spotted in the trampled corn.  Eight pits had been dug by the huge beasties.  Using corn husks and open flame, they smoked the formians from their holes.  They took them on two at a time, quickly eradicating the strange threat to the area.  The last formian they fought seemed a bit tougher than the rest, but eventually was crushed by their superior numbers.

After reporting their success to the General, they were granted a week for further training.  Once the week was up and they had completed training, they were summoned once again.  The letters, it turns out, were coded messages that the wizard had intercepted.  They spoke of fomenting rebellion among the kobolds and increasing the raids on Simmur.  The group was dispatched back to the caves immediately.

They took a while to find the cleverly concealed entrance to a large complex of caves that appeared more lived in than the last.  Arwen led them around a pit trap concealed near the opening of the caves.  There were rooms carved out of the very rock in the dank darkness.  The first room held more armored kobolds that seemed to be training krenshars!  The kobolds showed the party the first trick they taught the krenshars, the beasts peeled back the skin from their faces and loosed a hideous howl.  The site shook all but Ramzina to the bones.  They turned tail and fled out the door and down the cavern hall screaming.  Ramzina wisely joined them.  It was here that we ended our first session.


----------



## Tevyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Back in the town of Simmur:

Soon after his meeting with Lit, Ulfgar found Simmur.  Inside the gates of town he located the watch guards on duty.  After a short discussion he was referred to General Corwin at the courthouse.  Traveling through town he noticed the townsfolk appeared to be content and at ease.  "Boring" he thought to himself and continued on his path.  Finally he reached the courthouse and requested an audience with the General as soon as possible. He informed the assistant that he was a fighter looking for work.

General Corwin was relieved to meet with Ulfgar and invited him in right away.  Urgency was in his voice when he said “Yes, I have important work for you, but you must hurry to catch up with the rest of your party.  I’ll be sending you North to the Kobold caves to investigate the Kobold uprising.  You will receive payment and in addition this small gift to assist you in your quests.”  General Corwin passed his hand through the air and a servant moved toward Ulfgar with a single glove in his hand.  “This is a glove of storing, you may store one item within its palm.   This item can be called swiftly into your hand when needed.”  Corwin then dismissed Ulfgar to find the party in the Kobold Caves and discover the intention of the Kobolds.

Ulfgar loaded up on supplies and headed swiftly North towards the caves.  As the General instructed haste was needed, once Ulfgar reached the caves he followed the trail of corpses and opened doors with an alarming pace.  He soon relaized he was making way too much sound and just before he slowed four characters appeared before him.....

------
-Tevyn as Ulfgar the Dwarf
------


----------



## Hurrell (Jun 12, 2003)

*Hurrell's diary*

Recent events have sparked in me an interest to create a personal journey, something to be able to track the adventures of a group of people I’ve come to be with.  In case anyone other than myself should show an interest, I suppose the first order of business would be to tell the reader a little of our party, and then of myself.  Our party consists of a dwarven battle-rager named Ulfgar, a half-elf cleric named Luxar, a gnome illusionist named Ramzina FnipperMoore, a elven bard named Tat Hathu, a human druid named Zul, an elven rogue named Arwen, and myself, an elven deep woods sniper named Hurrell.

	I’ll tell a little about each person now.  Ulfgar, always the first of the party into battle, quick and eager to jump into the thick of things.  He shows a ferocity in combat that I’ve seen little of, and though we’d had our differences in the past, he is a man I am glad to be able to call a friend now.

	Luxar, our cleric.  I’ve never seen a cleric quite like him.  For as deeply religious as he can seem sometimes, I’ve seen him as many times drinking the night away and trying to win over some lovely bar maid with his charms.  Many a time his healing spells have kept the group’s strength up.

	Ramzina FnipperMoore.  Don’t ask me to pronounce her name; I had to check twice to make sure I had the spelling of it.  Our gnome illusionist has gone through some trying experiences with our group, not always getting a warm welcome, and indeed in the mining town of Riddick she was not allowed in to several of the local stores simply by her being a gnome.  She may be the smallest of our band, but the potency of her spells carries a gigantic weight.

	Arwen, quite the picture of feminine beauty this one, and she seems to enjoy using it to flirt with various males, both in the party as well as out.  Though were it not for her sharp eye and nimble fingers we’d fall victim to many of the traps laid in our way.

	Zul, our druid.  Like me, he has a tendency to favor the wooded areas, though when we enter a busier city he seems uneasy and a little anxious perhaps at the crowds of people.  But should the need to fight arise he is quick to cast those feelings aside and lend his skill to battle.

	Lastly, myself, Hurrell.  A ranger turned deep woods sniper.  Like most of the group, I am traveling to Biffur at the order of General Corwin, and serving under him as part of Simmur’s militia.  With the exception of Zul, who has recently joined us, we were all sent to find out what we can of the source of recent gnome troubles in Simmur.


----------



## SpaceBaby Industries (Jun 12, 2003)

*A sign of life*

Ah, good to see the campaign is still going!

Have you had a long delay between sessions, or has getting the players to write up their adventures continued to be a challenge?


----------



## Milo Windby (Jun 13, 2003)

Nope, we've only missed a couple of weeks of playing since we started.  The party is mostly 8th level now. It's just been a while since anyone wrote. At this point they've finished slogging through some mines the led to an abandoned demonic temple, killing a dragon at the end. I've started the party on a heavily modified (EL-wise) Speaker in Dreams because it fit my campaign story arc so well. It looks like Hurrell is going to start his journaling there. 

At this point the party has left Tat back in Simmur as they've headed to Biffur, the gnome capital. So sans one bard and you've got a gnome wizard, elven rogue, elven ranger/deepwoods sniper, half-elven cleric, dwarven barbarian/fighter/battlerager, and a human druid.

Fun abounds at the yearly fair in Biffur! If any of the readers here have read or played through Speaker in Dreams, please refrain from spoilers.


----------



## Tevyn (Jul 3, 2003)

The party had just cleared through the kobold mines and returned to Simmur.  There General Corwin had been waiting to give the group a new assignment regarding gnomes.  Before they began Ulfgar and Hurrell had some issues to settle.

Back at the kobold caves, when Ulfgar introduced himself to the group, the first words came from the knotted mouth of the ranger.  “I am Hurrell, and you are noisy.  We have been fighting through these caves and have found no information.  We are going to continue our investigation.”  Hurrell then pointed down the hallway, which they were coming from “That way.”   The party then continued in that direction.  Ulfgar struggled to catch up to the front of the line next to the tall scantly clad elf woman.  Strutting just in front of Harrell’s position. 

At that point Ulfgar knew right away that he needed to show Hurrell who the strength of this party is.  Lip and attitude then flowed between the two at every decision made.  As the time spent together irritation grew on both of them.

When they reached Simmur and spoke with the General, .....


----------



## Hurrell (Jul 6, 2003)

*Ulfgar and Hurrell*

((Out of Character note:  The following happened prior to the visit that is mentioned by Ulfgar's mundane, so for now ignore that portion.  And yes, we actually did roll an intimidation check, with Hurrell failing.))

Tensions had been building gradually between Ulfgar and Hurrell.  finally coming to a head within the caves.  The group had been debating which course of action to take with, as usual, Hurrell and Ulfgar coming up on opposing sides of the debate.  

"We're going to go this way."  The words were spoken with a harsh tone, the dwarf stepping face to face with the ranger, arms flexed over his massive chest, looking bigger as well due to the fact that he was puffing it out as part of an attempt to intimidate the taller, skinnier elf.  "And that's final."

The elf took a step back, realistically knowing that he could not match the stocky dwarfs strength.  "Fine, we'll go that way."  Another step was taken back, giving him another few feet space between the two, then in a blur of motion an arrow was drawn from his quiver, knocked to the bow string and drawn back, the arrow head a scant few inches from the dwarf's throat.  "But the next time you get in my face like that you may not live to regret what happens next."

Ulfgar's eyes went wide as he stared down the arrow, knowing that his companion was a good enough archer he rarely missed, and that should he choose to release there was no chance that he'd miss.  The two each took a few steps back, the elf lowering the bow, returning the arrow to his quiver, each making sure to put space between them as they walked to not tempt fate again.


----------



## Hurrell (Jul 6, 2003)

*Ulfgar and Hurrell conflict*

Things had been tense between the two, Hurrell and Ulfgar avoiding eye contact or speaking to each other when the situation allowed.  True, in the heat of the battle the two would fight as needed, defending each other and the group as if there were nothing going on personally between them.  This continued on through their journey to the mines, and on their first journey back to town Hurrell was a few paces behind Ulfgar, his eyes were on Ulfgar’s back though looking distant not focusing on him.  He nodded a little to himself as he walked, seemingly carrying on a debate within himself, and apparently having reached a conclusion of some sort.  

            When they arrived back in town the small group went about their own ways, each going to continue their training in their particular fields.  Hurrell hung back, waiting for the rest of their companions before approaching him, a hand clasping his shoulder to get his attention.   “Ulfgar, if we are going to continue to function well as a group I think the two of us need to try and resolve our differences.  We both have things that we’re upset at each other about so I have a proposal.  I suggest we go over to the fort and if the captain will allow, we borrow a few of his practice weapons and the practice grounds and take out our frustrations on each other in healthy combat.”

             The two men faced each other, neither one speaking more for a moment as Ulfgar considered it.  “Yes, it is time we come to grips, for the fact that we have to work together, if nothing else.  Let’s go see this captain and see if he’ll allow it.”
Hurrell and Ulfgar made the short journey up the road from the city to the fort in silence, stopping as they reached the guards at the gate.  “We’d like to see the captain, if he’ll allow us a few minutes of his time.”  Hurrell said.  The two guards at the gate looked at each other, then one went off to find the captain, returning a few minutes later.

             “The captain will see you, though he says to be quick, he can only spare you ten minutes.”  The elf and the dwarf nodded in turn, following the guard as he led the way to the captain’s office, stopping in the open door and gesturing them inside.  The two companions walked into the room, stopping in front of the captain before the dwarf spoke.  “Sir, the two of us would like to use some of your practice facilities for combat training if you’ll allow.  We’d need the room to spar as well as a few practice weapons.”

            The captain looked between the two, sizing them up before responding.  “Not enough action for you in the mines that you need to fight each other, hmm?  I like that, two fighters not allowing themselves to be complacent in their work but keeping themselves sharp.  You may use our practice facilities and weapons.”  He scribbled a quick note, adding his signature to the bottom which he then handed to the dwarf.  “Give this to the sergeant of the guard, he’ll see to it that you’re allowed to use whatever you’d like.”

            The two gave a quick salute, fists thumping against their chests before starting to head out the door.  “Thank you, sir.”  A short time later, and after a brief explanation to the sergeant and the two were equipped with wooden weapons, the two swords for the ranger and the axe for the dwarven fighter.  They took up position in the open courtyard, a few others doing various combat drills mostly ignoring them for now.  Dwarf and elf gave a cursory salute and then the fight began.  In short order the two caught the attention of the others training, the metallic ring of metal on metal stopping as they stopped their training to watch the two fight, for this was obviously no mere spar.  

            In a short time the two had worked up a heavy sweat, their powerful blows landing on helmeted heads or armored bodies when they struck true, though even then the force of the blows brought grunts of pain and a slew of curses.  The elf’s smaller, speedier form forced the dwarf to be more patient with his blows, having grown frustrated when the elf would nimbly duck beneath a swing or dodge out of the way.  The elf in turn grew frustrated at the dwarf’s constitution, a heavy blow causing a small grunt and having little visible affect.

             The battle waged on for a half hour, both combatants bloody and bruised from a variety of blows the other had landed.  Their ‘spar’ was finally ended when two of the sergeant’s men grabbed each combatant, pulling them away from each other.  “I don’t know what reason you two have for trying to kill each other on my practice field but that’s enough.  If you haven’t worked out your problems here, I suggest you go down and get each other drunk.  You’ll heave a headache anyway, may as well make it a good one.”

            Hurrell and Ulfgar were then stripped of their practice gear, both too tired to make an argument of things.  They both fairly staggered out of the courtyard and through the fort’s entrance as they walked back towards the city proper.  Chuckling a little, Hurrell turned to Ulfgar.  “What do you think, bath first, get our gear cleaned up a bit, then go get drunk?"

            The dwarf shook his head in response.  “’Ell no, I need a drink after chasing you around the courtyard.  Drinks first, we’ll clean up later.  I’ve got a tankard or three with my name on it.”

            The two made their way into the Dancing Orc, a drunken yell coming from on table, indicating the half-orc mercenary was already deeply involved in his own drink.  “Hurl, Ulf!  Come, we drink!”  Elf and dwarf rolled their eyes at one another before collapsing wearily into chairs at the half-orc's table, the barmaid setting a mug of ale on the table for each of them.  

            Morning would come to find the half-orc, elf, and dwarf passed out atop the table, the innkeeper rousing them each after the others had gone out to continue their day’s training.  “’At’s it, no more stinking up my common room!  I want you out of here and into the baths, I’ll have your clothing burned, and new bought.  Between ale, blood, and rips you need new.  Now off with ye!”

            A chorus of groans followed as the two orcs went up to their rooms, the elf and dwarf staggering off towards the baths, a whiff and a glance at each other proof that the innkeeper was right about the state of their clothing, as well as their need of a bath.  “That’s it, Ulfgar, you hit too hard for me to get you pissed off again.  No hard feelings, okay?”


----------



## Milo Windby (Jul 9, 2003)

*Pic at the top!*

Hey all,

I've bumped this so everyone can see the beeeeeautiful image crafted by a friend of mine at work. He is a talented man and he did this gratis. So what are you waiting for? Go up to the top and take a look-see!


----------

